# Не подключается ВПН

## ATX-250

Компьютер (назовем его Винда-1) за роутером (железяка D-link DIR-330) с белым ИП-адресом 90.188.253.*. (и локальным 192.168.82.6) На этот роутер, на ВПН, цепляется удаленный компьютер (назовем его Линукс-1), с белым адресом 87.103.175.*. На этом удаленном компьютере прописан прямой маршрут к роутеру (железяке). После того, как ВПН соединение устанавливается (на ВПН установлена подсеть 192.168.82.*) адрес роутера (192.168.82.6) становится дефолтовым маршрутом, весь инет трафик идет через роутер. Но когда Линукс-1 устанавливает ВПН с роутером, то Винда-1 не может установить ВПН соединение с Линукс-1. Хотя, если разъеденить соединение Линукс-1 с роутером, то Винда-1 сможет свободно установить ВПН соединение с Линукс-1. При попытке установления соединения, Винда-1 доходит до проверки пользователя и пароля, долго висит, затем пишет что удаленный компьютер не ответил во-время. А установить соединение Винда-1 с Линукс-1 очень нужно, т.к. за Линукс-1 находится локальная сеть, в которой стоит компьютер с необходимыми повседневными данными. Что можно сделать в данной ситуации, чтобы можно было достучаться до локальной сети, за Линукс-1 ?

Винда-1(192.168.82.2 интернет получает напрямую через Роутер D-link)-Роутер(192.168.82.6, 90.188.253.*) --- интернет --- Линукс-1(87.103.175.*, 192.168.82.56, 192.168.25.*) 192.168.25.200, эта та самая локальная сеть, в которую нужен доступ.

----------

## Bircoph

1) Как настроен openvpn на Линукс1? (а-ля конфиг в студию);

2) ip route в студию;

3) так же в наш дружный коллектив приглашаются цепочки iptables.

----------

